# TTS Initial thoughts / review



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I haven't really stopped playing since I picked it up and am already a few hundred miles deep testing around town in traffic and a spirited trip up the motorway this morning.

Having never driven an automatic of any sort 'til now I was pretty nervous to begin with. 
Once over the fact that it wasn't going to go flying off and trained myself to resist grabbing the gear stick I was pleasantly surprised at how friendly it was and I am now wondering why I ever had a manual at all. Hill starts a distant memory much to the joy of my wife who could have the clutch smoking on a steep hill if she had heels on... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So performance wise, phenomenal as expected, but also very tame when you want it to be which is refreshing! I always felt a bit on edge in the manual mk2, particularly sat in traffic. I have heard a few people complain about the exhaust sound, which I fail to hear, it sounds amazing on full chat, particularly when the exhaust pops. I've never heard a 4 pot engine that sounds so meaty! There is a noticeable delay in response when you really want to shift which is part and parcel of the big turbo I guess. Really really fast once it kicks in, I challenge you not to smile to yourself.

The interior is the unexpected jewel in the crown for me, it's really nice, very comfortable and again I'm not sure why I have read so many negative comments about it. Heated seats and lumbar support are very welcome. As a tall guy I struggled to be comfortable in the mk2. Here the knee room below the steering wheel feels much better, possibly down to the lack of clutching movement but I def don't have that aching knee on a long journey now.

The gadgetry and display I have picked up quicker than I anticipated. I really thought I may struggle when the salesman was explaining it all in the showroom. The menus begins to feel natural like you already knew them... weird to explain. This is from someone that has only just got to grips with his Iphone 

I do not like the clonking rear suspension on bumpy roads, there is a distinctive knocking. Is this the mag ride? The last time I heard such a sound was when my axle bump stops had worn away on my 70's Ford Escort. I checked everything was strapped down properly in the boot before realising it was in fact the car itself. :?

Fuel consumption. Shocking figures at the min, I will let the engine bed itself in properly before judging though.

So my initial thoughts are fantastic! Completely different league to my last car and will undoubtedly shake off the old 'hair dressers car' thing... maybe [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Knocking from the suspension on uneven roads is apparently normal with the Mk3 TTS, it's either got less or I've got used to it - hardly notice it now. (3300 miles) Dealer investigated and concluded it was normal!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review, mirrors my thoughts exactly after 4 weeks ownership. Especially the smile thing - gave the keys to both my sons (one is an Audi hater) and they both came away grinning.

I also get the clonking rear ( live on an unmade road) but just put it down to the stiff suspension set up.

Something to watch out for - I got a definite red card from my wife at the weekend - Apparently nothing is getting done around the house (built my own house which is 95% complete) as I keep making excuses to drive places. Can't imagine why


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice review.

I don't get any noise from my suspension and there are a lot of bad roads around my way. Is this something that will develop? I've only done 700 miles so far.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

AdamA9 said:


> Nice review.
> 
> I don't get any noise from my suspension and there are a lot of bad roads around my way. Is this something that will develop? I've only done 700 miles so far.


Had the noise from day 1. Do you have a TTS? Maybe it is associated with the Quattro set up. I am sure there must be someone far more technically minded than me, that knows the answer


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Always good to hear peoples views.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pugliese said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review.
> ...


Yeah I have a TTS.

Just been out. Turned off the music. I have the noise and now cannot hear anything but that. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Couple more minor dislikes, if I am to be picky...

Maybe it's due to the white, but when my spoiler is up the sun reflection dazzles the life out of me in the rear view mirror.

Had to send it back down on the motorway this morning before i went blind. :lol:

Standard speakers are pretty shite compared to my old Bose ones, I would def opt for the sound package if I could re-order.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

placeborick said:


> Couple more minor dislikes, if I am to be picky...
> 
> Maybe it's due to the white, but when my spoiler is up the sun reflection dazzles the life out of me in the rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


The Bang & Olufsen isn't as good as Bose either, IMO. I think it's because there's no sub in the Mk3?

Also, I've found the sun reflects off the steering wheel onto the VC, which is very annoying!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Couple more minor dislikes, if I am to be picky...
> 
> Maybe it's due to the white, but when my spoiler is up the sun reflection dazzles the life out of me in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Had to send it back down on the motorway this morning before i went blind. :lol:


You mean the private disused runway you were speeding on...?  :lol:

Actually never noticed it reflecting before in the sun!

Nice comprehensive review tho.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Once the Winter sets in any thoughts of sun reflecting off clean, shiny white paintwork will be a distant memory


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So, it's going in this week... There is a noise from the dashboard - a big static crackling noise when I drive with some spirit through the gears. I think i have blown the reverb set-up that chucks engine noise off the windscreen.

Very nervous about taking her in to the local dealer tho, after everything that's been written recently!

Also, everything seems to want to mate with it. But that's nothing the garage can do about!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr R said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Couple more minor dislikes, if I am to be picky...
> ...


That's because we never get any sun up here :wink:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> Also, everything seems to want to mate with it. But that's nothing the garage can do about!
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We now have two yellow cars on the drive TTS & A2- it has really messed up the insect world, they don't know which one to choose


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

AdamA9 said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Couple more minor dislikes, if I am to be picky...
> ...


Each to their own on the Bose but clarity wise B&O cr4ps all over the old Bose system. I've had it in all 3 of my mark 2 TTs until I got my mk3 earlier this year.

I've had my TTS for 4 months now and just last weekend took it for a 200 mile round trip onto the a93 towards the north of Scotland. Handling on the twisties is a revelation next to the mark 2 - I've said this before but I wasn't hanging about at times but the car took it all in its stride. Averaged under 19mpg at some points in sport mode but found myself using the paddles in preparation for tight corners etc. The balance and poise the car has does give a lot of confidence.

Did though still have problems keeping up my my mates new m3 though. Its at times like that I do crave for the old 5 pot.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cheechy said:


> Each to their own on the Bose but clarity wise B&O cr4ps all over the old Bose system. I've had it in all 3 of my mark 2 TTs until I got my mk3 earlier this year.


To be fair it could be the quality of my audio. But I've found the the sound clarity to be below that of what my ears told me with the Bose. However, this is all subjective.

Out of interest, does anyone know the file formats the car will accept on the SD card? Perhaps I need to go back to my music and rip to FLAC or something, if accepted by the car.

Edit: Just seen FLAC is a supported file type. Will be a busy weekend...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

AdamA9 said:


> Cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Each to their own on the Bose but clarity wise B&O cr4ps all over the old Bose system. I've had it in all 3 of my mark 2 TTs until I got my mk3 earlier this year.
> ...


Yup have a 128GB USB chocca with CD and HiRes quality FLACs. It does help but even for me with standard mp3 the sound balance is far better. Have fun with playing though


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Picked mine up yesterday afternoon, what a lovely car. The test drive seems so long ago now I was starting to have doubts I would notice the difference over my MK2, but it really does feel 'special' to drive compared to the old one. Managing the revs at mo whilst it beds in initially but it still flies around the back roads with me grinning like a loon!

MMI takes some getting used to with some options having left/right button sub menus and others not. Virtually everything electronic can be configured. It's going to take a few days to learn everything but all the basics are just a click or two away.

The one thing that stands out for me as working really well is the electronic hand brake, hold assist and engine start/stop system. It all works seamlessly together, especially with the DSG box.

Manual now confirms it takes SD cards up to 128 Gb and NTFS format etc. So far it has played FLAC, WMA lossless as well as the more standard recording formats. Not sure I can tell much difference of the B&O speakers over the old Bose ones but the new MMI hardware and interface is fantastic and intuitive to use.

Back to the manaual for a bit...
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

jjg said:


> The one thing that stands out for me as working really well is the electronic hand brake, hold assist and engine start/stop system. It all works seamlessly together, especially with the DSG box.
> [smiley=book2.gif]


I think I have a problem with mine. The electronic handbrake doesn't always allow me to drive away with it on. Normally you can drive to deactivate, but sometimes it won't let me and I cannot figure out why.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you always have your seatbelt on?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mr R said:


> Do you always have your seatbelt on?


Yes. It happened again this morning when I was pulling up to my gates to leave my house. There is a slight possibility that I may have done it whilst waiting for the gates to open... I'll test but that could be it.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

On mine, which is a manual, I think you get a message that says apply footbrake to release handbrake manually if you don't have the seatbelt on. Otherwise it should automatically release.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

today i set my little * button to drive select so i can switch to beast mode quickly :-D

Really tested it today on a quiet stretch of private tarmac.

Really does fly, frightening and so is the fuel consumption


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

placeborick said:


> today i set my little * button to drive select so i can switch to beast mode quickly :-D
> 
> Really tested it today on a quiet stretch of private tarmac.
> 
> Really does fly, frightening and so is the fuel consumption


I took off the stability control yesterday


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not that brave :lol:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> So, it's going in this week... There is a noise from the dashboard - a big static crackling noise when I drive with some spirit through the gears. I think i have blown the reverb set-up that chucks engine noise off the windscreen.
> 
> Very nervous about taking her in to the local dealer tho, after everything that's been written recently!
> 
> ...


How did you go on? The reason I ask is because I'm getting a type of static noise from the top centre of the dash from the top speaker/vent. It only seems to play up when the car gets to a certain temperature.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

AdamA9 said:


> jjg said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that stands out for me as working really well is the electronic hand brake, hold assist and engine start/stop system. It all works seamlessly together, especially with the DSG box.
> ...


Hate electronic handbrakes.

Safety belt as mentioned before is one, if you're facing downhill & need to reverse I had an A6 which was w nightmare to sometimes release... could never repeat the problem at the dealership though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Spudz, it goes in on Wednesday and of course, no courtesy car available! Yes, it's on the left and for me, only when the revs are high.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd also agree on the comments re-BOSE.
The MK2 BOSE system was poor (standard system had better range and bass) to be fair, and while the B&O is not the top end system it's pretty damn good by comparison to the previous offering.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Agreed. It's also unclear as to what format / compression those that are critical of the B&O are using.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Ref the B + O speaker system.
I think its a very good sounding system.
I had the B+O system in my S3 which to be honest was pretty much amazing for the money. I think it is better than what is in the TT, but this is probably down to the inclusion of a sub woofer (in the S3) and the fact that there is more room for the sound to "breath"&#8230;probably too enclosed in the small interior of the TT, I can only presume this is why there is no sub woofer in the TT boot?&#8230;would it not work with the interior style/space provided?

The clarity is very good, just lacks that killer bass omphh !!


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering what the exact differences are speakers wise:

8RE - Sound system basic
♦ One loudspeaker in each front door (left and right)
♦ One loudspeaker on each side of dash panel

8RM - Sound system basic plus
♦ One loudspeaker in each front door (left and right)
♦ One loudspeaker on each side of dash panel
♦ Two loudspeakers in each rear side trim, Coupé
♦ Two loudspeakers in back panel, Roadster

9VD - Sound system standard
♦ One loudspeaker in each front door (left and right)
♦ One loudspeaker on each side of dash panel
♦ One loudspeaker in centre of dash panel
♦ Two loudspeakers in each rear side trim, Coupé
♦ Two loudspeakers in back panel, Roadster

9VS - Sound system premium, Bang & Olufsen
♦ Two loudspeakers in each front door (left and right)
♦ One loudspeaker on each side of dash panel
♦ Two loudspeakers in centre of dash panel
♦ Two loudspeakers in each rear side trim, Coupé
♦ Two loudspeakers in back panel, Roadster
♦ Digital sound package control unit - J525- under left front seat


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Or go to this page
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en/car-audio/car-models/audi/tt-coupe


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Decided the stop start is quite annoying too,

squeezing out a busy junction between traffic and you have to wait for the engine to start....


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

placeborick said:


> Decided the stop start is quite annoying too,
> 
> squeezing out a busy junction between traffic and you have to wait for the engine to start....


As I have mentioned quite a few times on this forum, the stop/start doesn't actually engage if you apply only light pressure to the brake. Push a bit harder and it goes into stop/start.

Try it, it is actually a dual feature...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Decided the stop start is quite annoying too,
> ...


Yes I noticed that when I had an A5 for a week. However I would have said it was a limitation of the technology rather than a true feature.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

You say tomayto, I say tomato


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I think you'll find it is actually by design, that you can "control" the stop start by the break pressure. I got used to it pretty quickly in my test drives.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

My foot is either up or down, there's no in between :lol:


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Believe me the stop/start in the TT is better than some. My other car is a base 1.2 Seat Leon auto and it's nowhere near as easy to pressure control. I have been known to get all shouty and Clarksonesque with it, "you stupid, stupid car, why do you decide you want to stop just as I have found a gap in this quite fast moving line of traffic".

.........and then when I turn it off it gives me an ECO tip..........every feckin time [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

First question I asked was how to turn it OFF in the A3 when I got it in 2010.

Salesman said after a while you just get used to it... and he was right...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So zippy is back from the bloody dealership - needs a new part which of course they don't have and which will take 2 weeks to come in from Germany. "Four of us had a go in it" said the geezer. He presumably meant "tested it" but I liked his frankness. Spudz, as far as I can make out it is a problem within the dashboard and to do with the vents but they did at least seem really clear on the issue, also no problems with the car as a result of it being in the garage. How are you getting on with yours?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Fine thanks. Up to 2.5k now as I'm shuttling between home & the gf's in Cheshire quite regularly. The static buzzing which appears to emanate from the top of the dash only seems to manifest itself when the car gets to a certain temp and never from cold. I've also got an annoying noise from the drivers window when fully up (I guess it's where the seals are pinching the window closed). Can't be bothered to take it in and will wait for the first service to get sorted. I still plan on lowering the car and spacing the wheels but again I'm somewhat tardy atm in the enthusiasm dept....


----------

